
A tale of many nests - panic
https://fare.livejournal.com/189741.html
======
gumby
I admit that the common lisp LET special form follows what you call the ALGOL
style (for binding at least), but the traditional Lisp scoping seems more
natural to me.

------
m1el
A while ago, I wrote this little macro which does the same thing in racket:

    
    
        (define-syntax (-> x)
          (let ((arg (cdr (syntax-e x))))
                (foldl (λ (l r)
                          (if (identifier? l)
                              #`(#,l #,r)
                              #`(#,@l #,r)))
                       (car arg) (cdr arg))))
    

Same ideas showing up again and again. Pretty cool, I guess.

------
junke
> [...] and the line limit isn't an increasing threat as my functions get more
> complex.

This is a feature.

